# Czech female names



## elisabeth_00117

I am hoping for some good suggestions for future use.

I am looking for female dog names of the Czech origin. I like having a significant meaning behind each name.

Things to consider:

- Must be from czech origin
- NOT ordinary or human sounding (I like dog names, not "Susie or Charlie", etc.)
- I like the harder sounding names (nothing "froo froo")
- Think; schutzhund
- This is for a call name, so it doesn't have to follow any letter or theme


----------



## LaRen616

*Chessa* as a girl's name is pronounced _CHESS-ah_. It is of Slavic origin, and the meaning of Chessa is "at peace".

You can also spell it Cheza, I have loved this name for many years. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616

Katica ~ pure

Ladislava ~ ruler of glory

Vlasta ~ power


----------



## High5

*TAŤÁNA.* A Czech form of Russian Tatyana, pronounced T_*AE*_T_*AE*_Nah a name of ****** origin, meaning "a small mountain."


----------



## LaRen616

This is hard!

Why not stick with H.O.N. names like Stark?

Kalona, Lenobia, Nyx, Kramisha, Neferet or Nefertiti?

I tried.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks for the suggestions so far.

I really like names that are 1 syllable or 2 at the most. I tend to lean toward names that end in "a" or "i" and I like them to be unique.

I was thinking of sticking with 'House of Night' characters but don't really have one name that sticks out to me that I find suitable.


----------



## LaRen616

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far.
> 
> I really like names that are 1 syllable or 2 at the most. I tend to lean toward names that end in "a" or "i" and I like them to be unique.
> 
> I was thinking of sticking with 'House of Night' characters but don't really have one name that sticks out to me that I find suitable.


I am usually really good at name games but I am apparently not good at Czech name games! :laugh:


----------



## gagsd

If you go to the PDB, or working-dog.eu and search for the Czech/Slovak kennel names, you will find a lot to choose from, even "Lady."
some kennel names:
Blatenskeho zamku
Pohranicni straze 
Neresnicka dolina
z Lipin

Zara, Majka, Nora, Irma, Gita.....


----------



## elisabeth_00117

She is of Porhanichni Straze lines... just for a frame of reference.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

gagsd said:


> If you go to the PDB, or working-dog.eu and search for the Czech/Slovak kennel names, you will find a lot to choose from, even "Lady."
> some kennel names:
> Blatenskeho zamku
> Pohranicni straze
> Neresnicka dolina
> z Lipin
> 
> Zara, Majka, Nora, Irma, Gita.....


Yes, I have been utilizing those websites as well. I have a few on my list that I like, but nothing that stands out as "YES! THAT'S IT!" at the moment.


----------



## gagsd

How about "Zila"?

or Chita, or Faxa?


----------



## Gretchen

My father's family is Czech, but the females all have pretty ordinary names;
Josephina
Mary/Maria
Louisa
Francis
Anna
Julia
Ella
Rosa
Carolyn

Sorry, nothing exotic.


----------



## Ronda

Saphira's registered name is Oheň z alpinek9. 

Oheň means fire in Czech and is pronounced with a soft n at the end...like the n in jalapeno. Best try at phonetically spelling it is Ohenye.


Disclaimer...I am remembering how it sounded to me when it was pronounced by her breeder abt 2 months ago and may not have it 100% right.

oheň




The other name I liked was Ochránce...which means protector in Czech.

Ronda 

oheň


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks for the suggestions! Keep them coming!

Here is my list so far, not really too keen on any of them though.

Lexa - defender of mankind

Lojza - famous warrior

Novak - newcomer 

Otka - lucky

Ruza (Rue for short) - rose

Zoja - life

Vera - faith

Zita - 

Sava

Fiala - violet


----------



## LaRen616

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Ruza (Rue for short) - rose
> 
> Vera - faith
> 
> Fiala - violet


I like those 3 and Chessa/Cheza


----------



## LaRen616

ADÉLE ~ of noble descent or lineage

Reza ~ One who harvests 

Anezka ~ Merciful 

Dusana ~ Spirit/Soul

Libena ~ Love

Milena ~ Grace/Favour

Svetlana ~ Light

Zora ~ Dawn


----------



## LaRen616

Andela ~ Angel/Messenger

Bozena ~ Divine Gift

Branka ~ Glorious Protector 

Capeka ~ Little Stork


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Okay, so I have a few names.. I think I have 2 top favorites.. for now at least. I am including the meanings as well.

The two I really like are:

Zila - "shadow"

Zuza - "lily or locus"

And the rest are:

Ziska - "free"

Astrid - "fair, beautiful, or goddess"

Hella - "sun ray, shinning light"

Dari - "protector"

Lexa - "defender of mankind"

Blanka - "pure, white"

Yuma - it's a place in Europe

Nyla (Nila) - "who succeeds and acquires"

So, tell me what you think. What you like, dislike and if you have any other suggestions go ahead and list them.


----------



## Kamahi

Sorry, no suggestions here! (I am bad at coming up with female dog names..lol..)

From your list I love the names Zuza and Lexa.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I like Zuza as well, but no one else does.. lol.

I think the front runner is Zila at the moment. I really like Zuza though, so I am torn.

I also think Lexa is pretty nice.


----------



## Zarr

I had a lovely RagDoll once, her name was Zylah...beautiful name, although spelt differently, I assume they would sound the same? or is *Zila* pronounced Z*e*la? I love the name Zila , either way lovely name.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I like:
Petra
Sava
Lexa
Xenie
and Hella (Which I would likely nickname Hells Bells [or Hells Belles for femeninity] hehe)


----------



## Stosh

Vera- faith. I like Hella too


----------



## JanaeUlva

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I like Zuza as well, but no one else does.. lol.
> 
> I think the front runner is Zila at the moment. I really like Zuza though, so I am torn.
> 
> I also think Lexa is pretty nice.


I like Zuza best followed by Lexa. The only thing about Zila is for some reason it conjures up Godzilla in my mind. That could be a good thing or bad depending on the person. I guess I'm not so sure I'd want Godzilla to pop into my mind. JMO. 

Zuza is unique and Lexa sounds pretty.


----------



## gagsd

I also like Zuza. Easy to say, unique, and not frilly.


----------



## JanaeUlva

How about-
LÍDA, woman of Lydia; or people's love. 
RADKA, happy, joyful.
ZOJA, life.


----------



## LaRen616

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zila - "shadow"
> 
> Hella - "sun ray, shinning light"
> 
> Lexa - "defender of mankind"


I like these 3 best, but Hella is my favorite!


----------



## acillaton

Try this:
portál o psoch - mená psov - Fenky


----------



## acillaton

or this site:
Zoznam mien pre fenky


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, please keep them coming.

So far the top runners are Zila, Zuza, Lexa. I am really liking the "Z" names for some reason.


----------



## GSDElsa

Here's some you might like. Not necessarily all Czech, but all Slavic/E. European.

Alma
Anka
Aska
Baxa
Cvita 
Branka
Ivka
Iza
Inka
Inna
Jara
Ora
Petra
Tula
Vanja
Xana
Zeta
Zina
Zara
Zlata


----------



## acillaton

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Okay, so I have a few names.. I think I have 2 top favorites.. for now at least. I am including the meanings as well.
> 
> The two I really like are:
> 
> Zila - "shadow"
> 
> Zuza - "lily or locus"
> 
> 
> Elisabeth,
> * "Zila"* in Czech or Slovak means "vein" or "used to live". Like "Zila dlouho" in Czech or "Zila dlho" in Slovak, means "She lived for long time".
> 
> "Shadow" in czech is "Stin", in Slovak is "Tien"
> 
> "Zuza" or "Zuzka" is short for Zuzana- girl name (Susan, Suzanne)...which can be from latin and thats why it probably means lily or locus...
> I'm just trying to help :lurking:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yeah, I noticed that some of the meanings were off a bit. I used a few different sites and some gave me the wrong meanings. Makes no difference, I still like the names.. lol.


----------



## acillaton

Here are all Czech girl names which start with "Z":
Zora, Zofie, Zdenka, Zuzana (Zuza, Zuzka), Zita, Zlata (Zlatka), Zoe, Zina, Zaneta
All Slovak girl names which start with "Z":
Zora, Zoja, Zlatica (Zlata, Zlatka), Zita, Zofia, Zina, Zaneta, Zuzana (Zuza, Zuzka)


----------



## elisabeth_00117

So, we have narrowed it down to:

Zila or Vitta

I really like Zuza but no one else likes it, so it is on the back burner for now.


----------



## LaRen616

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Vitta


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I think this is the one everyone is leaning towards.


----------



## Kamahi

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I really like Zuza but *no one else likes it*, so it is on the back burner for now.


So? I loved the name Kamahi when I picked it out, but everyone else hated it. My sister wanted me to name him 'Baron' or something else that I can't seem to remember now, lol. But I stuck with Kamahi because I liked it so much. Anyway, I am SO happy I stayed with what I like! I get so many comments on how unique his name is and I love the name  If I would have named him 'Baron' (or something similar) it wouldn't have been as unique as the name Kamahi. Besides, the name Kamahi definitely suits him, IMO. 

Oh...and I LOVE the name Zuza! :wub:


----------



## Jax's Mom

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I like Zuza as well, but no one else does.. lol.
> 
> I think the front runner is Zila at the moment. I really like Zuza though, so I am torn.
> 
> I also think Lexa is pretty nice.


"Zuza" means "gizzard" in Hungarian 

I can see liking it if I thought it meant pretty flowers, but all I can think about are chicken guts when I hear it :blush:


----------



## GSDElsa

I dunno, I like Zuza too. Lots of people on this thread do. So who are those OTHER people?? Dontcha know WE are the post important opinions on this matter?


----------



## onyx'girl

My Grandma's name was Veda, and I think if I had to name a female pup, it would be that....I think it is a good strong call name.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks everyone! 

I just hate choosing a name. I am always seconded guessing myself.


----------

